# Tim Tebow a Jet!



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

The NJ Jets have acquired Tim Tebow. Being a Jets' fan has just gotten even worse than usual...or has it? From what I've been reading, the Jets just want to use him for wildcat situations and things like that. Yeah. Well, it should make for an interesting season. Wonder how long it will take Tim to replace Sanchez? 

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

They both suck at QB.


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

The probably wanted to also keep him from the Dolphins


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

I'd say Denver got more than they probably expected in return (4th and 6th round picks.) If the Jets can change his mindset about playing other positions (TE, RB, H-Back, etc) then I think he can be valuable. Except for special packages he's not, and never has been, an *NFL *QB...


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I sort of feel sorry for Sanchez right now. A bad game or two and the Tebow chants will begin. And it's not like the Jets fans are quiet or anything.


----------



## raott (Nov 23, 2005)

This will end up badly for everyone.


----------



## 1953 (Feb 7, 2006)

College was Tebow's glory days. His versatility as an all purpose NFL QB is doubtful. Sometime nice guys don't get the prom queen. Tebow is not comfortable in his NFL role. Like a special teams player T is a useful asset. I do not believe we will ever see him among the great NFL QB's.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> They both suck at QB.


I haven't really seen that much of Tebow, but I know we're never gonna win a Super Bowl with Sanchez. I guess this will boil down to who sucks less. It's not easy being a Jets fan.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Vinny* said:


> The probably wanted to also keep him from the Dolphins


:lol::lol::lol:

Rich


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

Maybe not...

They are reporting just now on the radio, there may be some language in the Contracts that may not allow this trade/deal to go through.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

dsw2112 said:


> I'd say Denver got more than they probably expected in return (4th and 6th round picks.) If the Jets can change his mindset about playing other positions (TE, RB, H-Back, etc) then I think he can be valuable. Except for special packages he's not, and never has been, an *NFL *QB...


Be glad you don't have to watch Sanchez every week. Last year I swear the team and the head coach gave up on him. How else to explain last season?

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Herdfan said:


> I sort of feel sorry for Sanchez right now. A bad game or two and the Tebow chants will begin. And it's not like the Jets fans are quiet or anything.


I can't wait for the season to begin. Haven't got the foggiest idea what will happen, but this season should be a beaut.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

raott said:


> This will end up badly for everyone.


That goes without saying, every year is an adventure.

Rich


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Maybe not...
> 
> They are reporting just now on the radio, there may be some language in the Contracts that may not allow this trade/deal to go through.


Looks like a $5 million snag....


> Tebow has about $5 million worth of recapture language in his contract, meaning the Jets would have to pay back some money to Denver, and the Jets might be unwilling to do that.


http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/sto...trade-hits-snag-contract-language-source-says


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

I dont understand the Jets thinking is Tebow going to be the starter, or going to lead the wildcat offense for like 5-7 plays a game?


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Earl Bonovich said:


> Maybe not...
> 
> They are reporting just now on the radio, there may be some language in the Contracts that may not allow this trade/deal to go through.


Just read the latest from the Daily News. Seems he might be due five million dollars if he signs with the Jets. Maybe Woody will open the purse up. He doesn't seem to spend money very freely, tho.

Tebow also has a contract that pays him almost ten million a year. I think he has three years remaining. Lot of money for a part time player...or will he be a part time player? I really think Ryan has had it with Sanchez.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> I dont understand the Jets thinking is Tebow going to be the starter, or going to lead the wildcat offense for like 5-7 plays a game?


I always wonder what the Jets are thinking. I've given up trying to figure out what they are doing.

Rich


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

I am not a big Tebow fan and am tired of all the buzz he gets but I will take a wait and see as to what he can do for the Jets.


----------



## Sixto (Nov 18, 2005)

Please make this deal fall thru. Please.


----------



## dmurphy (Sep 28, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Please make this deal fall thru. Please.


Here's to hoping.


----------



## tgater (Jul 24, 2007)

To the JETS, not so fast.


----------



## PCampbell (Nov 18, 2006)

Sixto said:


> Please make this deal fall thru. Please.


You must be a Jets fan.


----------



## kiknwing (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm in the minority of Denver fans that are not on the Tebow bus. The problem that I have with him is that he can make a decision on where to throw the ball. Just look at when they played the patriots. Manning is the best thing that has happened to denver in a long time. And I personally feel that Tebow would be a good fit for the jets because I'm sure that the fans and players will welcome him with open arms.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

On the radio here they are saying the Jets announced the trade but didn't read the contract. Duh....


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Sixto said:


> Please make this deal fall thru. Please.


I'm torn between that and wanting to see what a circus this turns into.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

kiknwing said:


> I'm in the minority of Denver fans that are not on the Tebow bus. The problem that I have with him is that he can make a decision on where to throw the ball. Just look at when they played the patriots. Manning is the best thing that has happened to denver in a long time. And I personally feel that Tebow would be a good fit for the jets because I'm sure that the fans and players will welcome him with open arms.


Players not happy.

Rich


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Phil T said:


> On the radio here they are saying the Jets announced the trade but didn't read the contract. Duh....


See what I mean about being a Jets fan?

Rich


----------



## dsw2112 (Jun 13, 2009)

Rich said:


> Be glad you don't have to watch Sanchez every week. Last year I swear the team and the head coach gave up on him. How else to explain last season?
> 
> Rich


I got to see a few Jets games last year; right or wrong, I've kinda always equated Sanchez to what Rex Grossman was with the Bears. Not a horrible QB, but will show occasional flashes of something...then post a 13 QB rating :lol:

In the end Sanchez isn't the guy for the Jets, BUT even Grossman was at the helm when the Bears went to the Superbowl 

In keeping with recent events, I think you'd much rather have Sanchez than Tebo. The circus around Tebo is just too big, and nobody in their right mind can possibly believe that starting him at QB is the future of their franchise. Gimmick to sell tickets or gain publicity...sure...but nothing more. The one Jets fan I know is praying the deal is now off.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I like Tim Tebow the person.. and I think he has more potential than many think... but the Jets is a bad move.

It will only serve to alienate Sanchez, divide the locker room and fans... and Tebow still will not get any focus to develop (if he can).

Tebow needs to either go somewhere that he will be the defacto starter and get the off-season work he needs OR where they have a solid starter that isn't feeling pressure where Tebow can learn.

Tebow, for example, could have stayed and learned from Peyton Manning for the next few years... no pressure to replace Manning as a starter, and Tebow might not have felt slighted sitting behind a future Hall-of-Famer.

Going to the Jets would just be a mess for everyone involved.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I read the trade is being held up because the Jets want the Broncos to pay for Mark Sanchez's therapy sessions.

:lol:


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

Done deal.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Trol-blo will fail & Coach Ryan will be fired is my prediction.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

Phil T said:


> Done deal.


Yup, it's official now. *Here's* Daily News columnist Mike Lupica's take on it.

Now the circus can really begin.

Rich


----------



## Vinny* (May 18, 2008)

Rich said:


> I haven't really seen that much of Tebow, but I know we're never gonna win a Super Bowl with Sanchez. I guess this will boil down to who sucks less. It's not easy being a Jets fan.
> 
> Rich


I hear ya


----------



## hilmar2k (Mar 18, 2007)

And the chaos begins.

http://espn.go.com/new-york/nfl/sto...drew-stanton-wants-tim-tebow-deal-source-says

The Jets are a mess. No player leadership, a loudmouth coach, incompetent GM......just terrible (but I love it).


----------



## lucky13 (Nov 27, 2006)

It's clear that Tannenbaum and Rex (for sure) want the Jets to be the center of attention. It looks like they've convinced Woody Johnson to follow that course.

Does the trade make sense? Sure, because it fits the Jets' PR strategy:

Are people talking about the World Champion Giants? No, the Jets are in the news.

Are people talking about the Knicks' five-game winning streak? No, the Jets are in the news.

Are people talking about the Yankees? No, the Jets are in the news.


The Jets' goal last year was to win the Super Bowl and be the center of attention in New York. Both goals crashed when they lost to the Giants.

They're back on track, at least for one of two.

As for Tebow--well, you can take the Jets' comments at face value, that he's there for the Wildcat. And they do have a new Offensive Coordinator who loves the WC, and certainly Tebow would give even more unpredictability to that formation. 

I also heard speculation on ESPN that Tebow would play in punt and placekick formations, to add more fake-kick options.

But as one who was a season ticketholder at Shea during the Richard Todd/Matt Robinson controversy, I'm sure that the chants for Tebow will begin with the first Sanchez interception.

A busy year for Fireman Ed.


----------



## JACKIEGAGA (Dec 11, 2006)

texasmoose said:


> Trol-blo will fail & Coach Ryan will be fired is my prediction.


This one is on the GM. Jets need pass rush and a deep threat not a wildcat QB.

If the Jets wanted to run a wildcat offense they should of kept Brad Smith plus the wildcat is no big deal teams know how to defend it.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

JACKIEGAGA said:


> This one is on the GM. Jets need pass rush and a deep threat not a wildcat QB.
> 
> If the Jets wanted to run a wildcat offense they should of kept Brad Smith plus the wildcat is no big deal teams know how to defend it.


Maybe Tebow will be better than Sanchez....:lol::lol::lol::lol:

This never ends.

Rich


----------



## cygnusloop (Jan 26, 2007)

Rich said:


> Maybe Tebow will be better than Sanchez....:lol::lol::lol::lol:
> 
> This never ends.
> 
> Rich


Speaking as a Colorado resident and Broncos fan, I can tell you that Tebow is the gift that just keeps on giving. And, it's just getting started for you guys.

He's still in the headlines above the fold pretty much every day, and as you might have heard, we have a new QB. (The buzz is that he might have some potential...)


----------

